# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Alguem conhece?

## Marco Barbosa

boas pessoal gostava de uma ajuda para identificar este coral :yb677:  [/IMG]

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

É possivel uma foto lateral para tentar ver o formato do esqueleto? A primeira vista pareceme uma Lobophyllia.

cps

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Se for mole poderá ser um Rhodactis.

----------


## Marco Barbosa

boas,adicionei mais algumas fotos... :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

ok..... é um LPS, e parece mesmo ser uma lobophyllia, mas vamos ver o que outros membros têm para dizer.

abraço

----------

